# Welcome Banner for Outings



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I had a banner made to use at the outings that we have so that those attending have an idea where to meet. Somtimes it gets confusing when you don't know everyone. It's free to anyone who wants to use it. I work in Pontiac and live in the Hadley, Metamora area. PM me if you need it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I guess we'll be easy enough to find Friday, Good Job!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

GREAT JOB DANN09!!!!! That will be a big help.

Thank You,

Neal


----------

